# iPad 2 ou 3 ? Patience ou impatience ?



## ordi71 (11 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
Je suis depuis quelques temps intéressé, TRES intéressé même par l'iPad.
Aujourd'hui, une fois de plus, j'ai lorgné devant ce bijou à la Fnouc...
Mais une question me trotte : Faut-il demander de l'argent à Noël ainsi qu'à mon anniversaire pour ainsi acheter l'iPad 3 à sa sortie où vaut-il mieux acheter directement l'iPad 2 ? Mon coeur balance, malgré cette irrésistible envie...

L'anniversaire de mes 12 ans approche, et il me faudrait savoir que demander :/ Je crois que j'ai déjà une petite idée 

Yann


----------



## Heatflayer (12 Novembre 2011)

Pour le moment, les "on dit" sur l'iPad 3 sont trop faibles et peu fiables pour qu'on te dise d'attendre sa sortie ! Ceci dis, on peut se douter que des fonctionnalités lui seront propres (comme la recopie vidéo AirPlay sur iPad 2 actuellement, ou Siri sur iPhone 4S) et que c'est un argument pour attendre les quelques mois avant sa sortie.

Après, le cycle de vie des produits Apple est court, très court. Si tu décides d'attendre l'iPad 3, tu sais au moment de l'achat que l'année suivante ton produit sera amené vers une obsolescence forcée. Cette impression sera renforcée si tu t'achètes un iPad 2 en 2011 ... 

J'ai été dans la même situation que toi : au final, iPad 1 64Gb 3G d'occasion à prix réduit ! Pas aussi performant que le 2, et encore moins que ne le sera le 3, mais qu'importe, il répond à mes besoins, et je le trouve trop craquant !


----------



## ordi71 (12 Novembre 2011)

Merci de ta réponse.
En effet, c'est cette obsolescence programmée qui me fait un peu peur...
D'un autre côté, mon iPod Touch 3ème Gen me suffit par rapport à la 4ème Gen...
Je pense que cela sera le même principe pour l'iPad suivant. Si je le prends maintenant, c'est qui devrait répondre à mes besoins.
Puis, au final, de savoir que notre produit sera obsolète dans 3 mois ou dans 1 an, quel est vériatablement le changement ? L'essentiel est de profiter, et de voir ce que nous réserve l'avenir.


----------



## Heatflayer (12 Novembre 2011)

À toi de gérer, en effet. 

Néanmoins, si j'étais à ta place j'aurai quand même tendance à attendre la génération suivante: mettre 500 dans un produit qui tend à être amélioré dans les quelques mois suivants et qui sera probablement vendu au même prix, il est bien possible que tu l'aies mauvaise à ce moment là  ! Et si l'iPad 3 ne te correspond pas, et bien qu'à cela ne tienne, le 2 coûtera sûrement moins cher (et encore moins sur le refurb !)


----------



## ordi71 (12 Novembre 2011)

Il est vrai...


----------



## stratovirus (15 Novembre 2011)

Tu as aussi le choix de l'occasion, il y a d'excellentes affaires à faire ! Perso, j'attend aussi l'iPad 3, mais fin juillet j'ai acheté un iPad 1 ! Que j'ai déjà revendu au même prix pour me racheter le 2 d'occasion, et si possible, sur le refurb ! 

Quand le 3 sortira, on avisera, mais les différences ne sont plus énorme aujourd'hui entre la 1 et la 2 génération, la 3 ème apportera quoi, une course à la cadence ou aux multi-coeur ! quel soft les exploiteront vraiment ! Perso, pour surfer lire mes mails en déplacement, prendre mes commandes/clients le 1 fait le boulot, et pour ces 300 , franchement aucun regret A force d'attendre, tu ne profites pas de ta machine, du pur plaisir de perdu, juste pour avoir le dernier gadget à la mode

Mon MacBook Pro est de Juin 2006, il marche toujours et parfaitement, pourtant il en a vue, il est cabossé,  mais c'est le mien, j'en profite depuis 5 ans, et tant qu'il tourne pas envie de le changer Pour gagner quoi, ha oui, de la vitesse ! 4 sec de moins au boot Ceci pour te dire que le futur 3 quand il sortira aura des arguments, oui, des arguments marketing pour faire vendre, mais en attendant, tu ne profites pas du 2, qui soit dit en passant est vraiment déjà pas mal schiadé !


----------



## laurange (15 Novembre 2011)

Je conseille aussi l'ipad 1 en occas "pour voir", il ne perdra que très peu de valeur à la revente.


----------



## Heatflayer (15 Novembre 2011)

Effectivement c'est une bonne proposition, sachant que l'iPad 1 est évidemment plus lent que le 2 et n'embarque pas de caméra. En dehors de ça ... Ah si, tout de même AirPlay (vivement le JB UT d'iOS 5.0 !), mais sans &#63743;TV tu ne manques rien de bien folichon


----------

